# MBR läßt sich nicht löschen



## Söhlde (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hab' da mal 'n Problem. Der MBR meiner Samsung SP4002H Festplatte läßt sich nicht löschen. Hab' es mit Win2000, WinXP, Linux versucht, negativ!

Dann habe ich es mit *s0kill* versucht, Ergebnis: *s0kill* läuft viel zu schnell durch und sagt, dass die Spur 0 gelöscht sein. Stimmt aber nicht. Auf der Platte befindet sich immer noch Windows 2000 und startet auch.

Auch *killmbr* geht nicht. Das Programm läuft einwandfrei durch und sagt auch, dass der MBR gelöscht sein, aber Windows 2000 startet immer noch. Auch bei einem Neustart von *killmbr *wird mir immer noch eine gültige Partitionstabelle angezeigt!?

Im laufenden Betrieb mit Windows 2000 bootet der Rechner einfach neu, wenn z.B. der Virenscanner die Platte durchsucht, ganz unmotiviert, mal dann und mal dann!?

Weiß jemand Hilfe oder hat wenigstens Infos, dass die Festplatte in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen ist?

Achja, das Diagnose-Tool von Samsung sagt, dass die Platte ok ist.

Gruß
Ickehausen


----------



## TwoFaze (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

MBR hin-oder-her, wieso sollte den die Platte nicht in Ordnung sein, und was willst du EIGENTLICH mit dem löschen des MBR's erreichen?

MfG
TwoFaze


----------



## Söhlde (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo TwoFaze,

ich würde gern meine Platte neu partitionieren, aber mit keinem von den oben genannten Mitteln läßt sich die Platte neu partitionieren.

Also habe ich mir gedacht, wenn ich den MBR lösche, dann sind auch die Partitionen weg.


----------



## Caliterra (11. Januar 2006)

Dumme Frage, aber hast Du es mal mit Partition Magic probiert oder cfdisk?


----------



## Sinac (11. Januar 2006)

Wieso lässt sich die Platte denn nicht partitionieren? Fehlermeldung oder irgendwas?


----------



## Alex Duschek (11. Januar 2006)

Geht doch auch in der Computerverwaltung,dort kannst du formatieren und partitionieren


----------



## Brave10191 (12. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meiner Samsung 15Gig Platte. Jetzt ist se offen an die Wand genagelt . 
Hatte auch Win2000 drauf, lief sehr unstabil undwollte es dann neu drauf machen. Natürlich konnte der MBR nicht gelöscht werden und zudem hatte er zwar im Insatallations-Menu gemeldet "kopiere Datein", aber irgendwie war später gar nichts gemacht worden...Zudem tickerte die Platte schon beim installieren (evtl. Lagerschaden oder Köpfe defekt gewesen).

Du könntest noch ein lowLevel Format machen, gibt's meine ich auch auf der Samsung-Seite. Bei mir hatte das allerdings auch net mehr funktioniert. Geräusche oder ähnliches Merkwürdiges macht sie noch net, oder?

cu Brave


----------



## Söhlde (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, ich hatte leider viel zu tun und melde mich erst jetzt. 

Ich habe mal mit MAXLLF von Maxtor einen LowLevelFormat gemacht. Mittlerweile habe ich nämlich auch noch einen Maxtor-HD die den selben Fehler aufweißt (um Fragen zuvor zu kommen, ich habe die Platten auch in einem anderen Rechner getestet, auch da gab es den selben Fehler). Der LowLevelFormat ist fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. Fast hätte ich gejubelt, denn auch KILLMBR hat mir keine Partition mehr angezeigt. Doch als ich den Rechner dann neu gebootet habe, startete immer noch die alte Windows 2000 Installation, die sich vorher darauf befunden hatte (bei der Samsung-Platte). 

Auch beim Versuch einer Neuinstallation lassen sich keine Partionen löschen, verändern oder erstellen.

Während ich diesen Betrag schreibe, bin ich auf diesen Link gestoßen. Das scheint die Erklärung dafür zu sein, der LowLevelFormat-Befehl wird scheinbar von der HD abgefangen!! Bei der Maxtor-HD hat der LowLevel vermutlich funktioniert.

Ich glaube, die Samsung-Platte kann ich nur noch als Wurfgeschoss gegen unliebsame Mitmenschen benutzen. Über andere Vorschläge wäre ich aber trotzdem noch dankbar.

Gruß 
Ickehausen


----------



## Radhad (18. Januar 2006)

Such mal bei Samsung nach nem Tool für Festplatten. Jeder Hersteller hat solch eines. Das müsstest du mal durchlaufen lassen.


Gruß Radhad


----------

